
Scientists ponder how jugglers seem to defy limits to human reaction times - caution
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/the-physics-of-juggling-dynamics-why-some-patterns-are-harder-than-others/
======
Someone
_”reaction times of 200 milliseconds to routinely catch balls every 120
milliseconds.“_

I don’t see why one would describe that 120ms as “response time”. Jugglers
look at the top of each ball’s trajectory, and barely see their own hands.
That’s when motion planning for hand movement can start, and that can easily
be a quarter of a second before it has to be caught.

There is some fine-tuning during the catch, but I would think that’s a lot
faster than 120ms.

What is surprising is that, while a juggler’s hand moves to catch a ball, the
information for where the next ball (or few balls, for those juggling many
balls) will have to be caught becomes available, so that information either
has to be stored away, or jugglers can run multiple hand movement tasks in
parallel (I would guess the latter)

------
gshdg
Because they’re anticipating rather than reacting, and working largely based
on muscle memory?

